# one of the greatest movies ever... SUBURBIA



## ScumRag (Aug 24, 2018)

Free to watch on YouTube:


_Link: https://youtu.be/OPejY8vZWO4_​


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 24, 2018)

I totally thought you were posting that shitty horror movie from the early 2000's "Suburbia".

Glad to see it isint that, lol


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 24, 2018)

But don't sleep on the Linklater adaptation of Eric Bogosian's SUBURBIA either.

(Whole lotta SUBURBIA up in this thread.)


----------



## Tude (Aug 24, 2018)

huh - looks interesting - "coming of age drama/thriller". (from wiki) and the punks ..."The punks are played by Chris Pedersen, Bill Coyne, Timothy Eric O'Brien and Red Hot Chili Peppers' bassist Flea, amongst others. "


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 24, 2018)

yes, this is definitely a classic punk rock film. actually makes los angeles look kinda cool... kinda. back in the late 80's maybe?


----------



## ScumRag (Aug 24, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> yes, this is definitely a classic punk rock film. actually makes los angeles look kinda cool... kinda. back in the late 80's maybe?




Early... 1983 or such


----------



## eli (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh man I love this flic! I lived in a punk house where we would watch this like twice a month. One of those movies where clearly people involved knew what a little about the punk scene, unlike so many other punksploitation films of that era. Rad.


----------



## ScumRag (Aug 24, 2018)

eli said:


> Oh man I love this flic! I lived in a punk house where we would watch this like twice a month. One of those movies where clearly people involved knew what a little about the punk scene, unlike so many other punksploitation films of that era. Rad.



Good! I'm glad you like it! It's in my favs list on YT but pretty certain its on Vimeo too. I remember watching it as a kid in the late 80s with all my sibling's new age friends & skaters- not somuch of a punk scene in the rural midwest back then; but it gave us hope for "real life" once we got older....


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 24, 2018)

I remember watching this movie in 1991 and the scene at 32:00 entirely changed the way my friends and I were going about feeding ourselves. There were occasionally garages open with refrigerators exposed but we found more luck in the mobile home parks of elderly folks. So many of those mobile homes had a spare refrigerator or better yet a freezer outside under their car ports. Definitely don't feel too proud about that now, but back then it seemed to make a lot of sense.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 25, 2018)

don't forget the decline of western civilization series which was also directed by Penelope Spheeris. I think she also co-directed Wayne's World.


----------



## roguetrader (Aug 25, 2018)

personally I think Repo Man is the definitive 80's punk-sploitation flick.... Harry Dean Stanton is pure class as the speed snorting mentor....

'looking for the joke with a microscope'


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 25, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> yes, this is definitely a classic punk rock film. actually makes los angeles look kinda cool... kinda. back in the late 80's maybe?


its dated 1984 on the title bar kinda ironic it came out that year.


----------



## Tude (Aug 26, 2018)

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I remember watching this movie in 1991 and the scene at 32:00 entirely changed the way my friends and I were going about feeding ourselves. There were occasionally garages open with refrigerators exposed but we found more luck in the mobile home parks of elderly folks. So many of those mobile homes had a spare refrigerator or better yet a freezer outside under their car ports. Definitely don't feel too proud about that now, but back then it seemed to make a lot of sense.



LOL - back in the day we would score occasional beers from those outdoor fridges - and then we found the mother load --- man had 2 outdoor fridges, one with food, the other was converted to a beer cooler/pourer with a half barrel inside. Guy finally locked his porch ...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 26, 2018)

just a random thought, but i saw a neat movie addon for our forum software that let you import imdb info and other things for movies. i thought it might make for a cool movie section of the forums that is for travel-related movies only? although i think it would also be practical to include movies like this that include squatting and other such related activities.


----------

